# How to start/stop a service on a Mac



## airdesign (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello there, 

I am new to macs and have formely been a vista power-user.

how do you start/restart/stop servicves on a mac?

in specific, i am trying to control the coldfusion 8 developer server running locally on my mac.

many thanks, guys.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 28, 2009)

/Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor : This is one way

/Applications/Utilities/Terminal and in Terminal type the command "top" (without the quote marks). Once the readout appears hold down the 'control key' and the letter z. This will stop the readout. With 20 seconds find the PID number and then type the command: kill 111 (whatever the PID number of the service you want to stop /restart you saw in the top menu.

Tray one of these ways.


----------



## airdesign (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello there,

Many thanks for this.

I understand now how to KILL a service.

As for starting a service, though, ColdFusion Application Server doesn't appear in the activity monitor.

Secondly, is there an application to streamline this process of starting and stopping tasks, like the Services Manager in Windows?

Many thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 29, 2009)

Doesn't this app exist on your Mac, and will provide an easy method for controlling your Coldfusion?


> To start ColdFusion manually on a Mac, open Finder, go to Applications/ColdFusion8, and double-click ColdFusionLauncher. In the ColdFusionLauncher dialog box, click Start ColdFusion 8.


You can drag that launcher app to your Dock, for even easier use.
According to what I read at the Adobe support pages, the ColdfusionLauncher will both start and stop the server.


----------



## airdesign (Jun 29, 2009)

That's really, really kind, thanks so so much! You are a saviour!


----------

